# Getting tired of feeding shrimp and tilapia what else?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been feeding my reds and serras shrimp and tilapia filets for quite a while now. I think they are getting sick of it. Well I finally got my reds hooked on pellets so I can mix up things a lil bit with them. I am looking for something small that I can feed my serras as I tend to get lots of leftover food with them. I thought about maybe some silverslides since I fed them to my reds when they were small. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks
E


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Silversides are REAL good for ur fish.

but ill wait for the Copy and Paste Wizard to chime in on this thread...im sure he will.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Silversides are REAL good for ur fish.
> 
> but ill wait for the Copy and Paste Wizard to chime in on this thread...im sure he will.


Seriously dude!...prove and link me to it that I copy and past sh*t around. I know you are talking about me prove it...I'm calling you out this time. I am sick of tired you getting on my nuts and make fun of me. Doesn't leave me alone. Stop being a dick and think that you all that. I don't know what I do to you or say anything to you. But for sure you being a dick head right now.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Silversides are REAL good for ur fish.
> 
> but ill wait for the Copy and Paste Wizard to chime in on this thread...im sure he will.


Seriously dude!...prove and link me to it that I copy and past sh*t around. I know you are talking about me prove it...I'm calling you out this time. I am sick of tired you getting on my nuts and make fun of me. Doesn't leave me alone. Stop being a dick and think that you all that. I don't know what I do to you or say anything to you. But for sure you being a dick head right now.
[/quote]
Well thanks for giving me some info on what else I can feed my ps. I dont know whats going on between you and dawgz but I'd rather not have something start up in one of my threads.
Thanks
E


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry CloneME!..I didn't mean to ruin your thread...but this guy just don't get off my nuts...um........anyways Sorry again. I'm done with him. Why do I have to wast my time with him for.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

It's no problem man, I don't know what he has against you. I have always appreciated your input and comments on my other threads.
Later
E


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol guilty conscience? How do u know im talkn about u Outh? Maybe i wasnt?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Outh take it easy


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

lol, to funny....

i feed my mixed shoal:
smelt
whiting
shrimp with shell on
scallops
callamari
cod
hikiri gold pellets

other things you could feed:
silversides
squid
any whitefish (cod,tilapia,etc.)
muscles (clams,etc.)
earthworms
there is a lot more, but thats just what i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Silversides smell AWFUL! Get a small bag to start with. You might not like dealing with them cause they are all clumped together frozen. The ones I got from PETCO were this way. Kind of hard to work with IMO!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> Silversides smell AWFUL! Get a small bag to start with. You might not like dealing with them cause they are all clumped together frozen. The ones I got from PETCO were this way. Kind of hard to work with IMO!


x100 they smell so bad


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

my reds loved squid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

With all the rain we've been getting, my fish have been dining on earthworms I've caught.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah some live leaf worms or night crawlers are a good thing for them! my p's love them and there nice they they squirm around to attract them


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Good call on the crawlers guys, I heard though that it isnt recommend to feed them ones that are caught yourself as they might have some type of disease or fertilizers might affect your fish in some way?
E


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I just randomly decided to try some of my flake food that I use for my tropical fish in my Mac tank and he LOVES them. I feed it color enhancing flakes twice a day, and it seems to catch almost every one before they hit the ground. Other than that, I stick to shrimp, tilapia, scallops, and krill.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

scubasteve, u wanna know a neat trick? grab a silverside, get a toothpick, and shove the flakes into the silverside, pack all u can into the silverside and then throw the silverside into the tank, ur fish gets EVERYTHING!.

My dorado will eat anything, but he absolutely hates Tubifix worm cubes for some reason, and thats how i get it to eat everything i want it to eat!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Silversides smell AWFUL! Get a small bag to start with. You might not like dealing with them cause they are all clumped together frozen. The ones I got from PETCO were this way. Kind of hard to work with IMO!


u gotta take them all out, thaw them just a tad bit so they come apart from each other, and then store them in a Rubbermaid container (the ones u use for left overs)

Its Extremely easy after that, here is a pic of my "box".


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thx for the tip Dawgz, do they still smell as bad when you do the separation? Or once you do the partial de-thaw separation process, does the smell slightly go away?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Completely goes away, although i do have ARm & Hammer baking soda in my top freezer as well lol...so that must be masking it too? lol but yea, i dont really notice any strong smell.

The worst smell is when you get the first and open up the packet to thaw them out a bit, because the packet has "liquids" that stink, once those are gone and thrown away, its not bad.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Thanks bro.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

CloneME said:


> I have been feeding my reds and serras shrimp and tilapia filets for quite a while now. I think they are getting sick of it. Well I finally got my reds hooked on pellets so I can mix up things a lil bit with them. * I am looking for something small that I can feed my serras as I tend to get lots of leftover food with them*. I thought about maybe some silverslides since I fed them to my reds when they were small. Any info would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> E


When I get my Tilapia fillets I cut them up into "bite size pieces" , put them into the freezer on a tray, when fully frozen I put them in Saran Wrap and finally into freezer bags. When I need to feed my P's I thaw out the Tilapia pieces then I stuff them with Hikari Sinking Carnivoire Pellets and they usually just grab the pieces as soon as I throw them in their tanks. If there are little pieces leftover, they are cleaned up quickly by the "dither fish."


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Is salmon bad to feed?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I've never actually fed any of my fish Salmon, but i heard that salmon is high in fat compared to other fish...might want to check that out, might be a "bad" thing for ur fish if u feed heavily on salmon.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> I've never actually fed any of my fish Salmon, but i heard that salmon is high in fat compared to other fish...might want to check that out, might be a "bad" thing for ur fish if u feed heavily on salmon.


I never have before... I just bought a fillet of it and was going to try it... I think I will wait and see what people say on here..


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Salmon is alright as a treat (twice a month or so) but not much more than that... It's not as healthy as the whitefish.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

hitler said:


> Is salmon bad to feed?


I've never fed salmon to my p's but you have to careful because of all the oils from the salmon, "... Then we have "pink" fleshed fishes such as: Salmon, trout, sea trout, and orange roughy. Those species that have "pink" flesh are usually fine to feed piranhas in captivity provided that they are fed fresh, very fresh, as the oils that are contained in these fishes are heavy and can cause considerable pollution in your aquariums. The feeding of these fishes to your piranhas should be limited or avoided all together if you cannot clean up after their meal. These meats will definitely cause an oil slick on the surface of your tank's water so be cautioned..." This quoted from this pinned article by B.Scott entitled Piranha Diet/Health.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> Is salmon bad to feed?


I've never fed salmon to my p's but you have to careful because of all the oils from the salmon, "... Then we have "pink" fleshed fishes such as: Salmon, trout, sea trout, and orange roughy. Those species that have "pink" flesh are usually fine to feed piranhas in captivity provided that they are fed fresh, very fresh, as the oils that are contained in these fishes are heavy and can cause considerable pollution in your aquariums. The feeding of these fishes to your piranhas should be limited or avoided all together if you cannot clean up after their meal. These meats will definitely cause an oil slick on the surface of your tank's water so be cautioned..." This quoted from this pinned article by B.Scott entitled Piranha Diet/Health.
[/quote]

thanks for the info... i will try it out and see what happens.. They might not even go for it.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya went to my lfs today to see if they had any silver slides. They had some things called silver slides but not what I was looking for. They almost looked like larger mysis shrimp. Guess I will check out another one to see if they have any. Even though I didnt get any food I did pick up an 8" Gold Mac for $50. Not a bad deal, has a bite mark on his stomach and his tail has a chunk out of it. Other than that he is a beautiful fish, very bright yellow on him. I will post some better pics when he gets all healed up.
E


----------

